# The bipartisan health care summit live-streamed on Youtube



## Otava Panthar (Feb 25, 2010)

Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi, Minority Leader John Boehner, and Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid have all agreed to answer a selection of your top-voted questions about health care, the summit, and current legislation right after the summit.

Join quickly while this still last: http://www.youtube.com/citizentube?feature=ticker

Hopefully there will be recordings seen laters. =3


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 25, 2010)

So, like, CSPAN but on the internet?


----------



## Azure (Feb 25, 2010)

Bipartisan LOL.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 25, 2010)

Couldn't watch five seconds of it. This shit should have been finished months ago.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2010)

and yet nothing was missed


----------

